
Oakland Needs to Start Building More and Build Tall to Ensure Its Future - jseliger
http://www.citylab.com/cityfixer/2016/06/its-time-for-oakland-to-face-its-fears-and-start-building/486803/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheAtlanticCities+%28CityLab%29
======
avmich
I'm still waiting for articles like "Bay Area Needs to Start Building More
Roads to Alleviate Traffic Problem and Ensure Its Future" :( .

